# WTB: Pressurized CO2 setup



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm new to pressurized CO2 so I'm looking for my first rig to get me going and last a few years.

I'd like at least a tank (5 or 10 lb) and a regulator, bonus for additional stuff like a reactor/diffuser.

I'm in Kelowna but will pay shipping for a reasonably priced setup if you're elsewhere.

Thanks


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

only one I know of currently for sale on here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...fs-complete-5lb-pressurized-co2-system-28340/


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

PM sent.

I've got a brand new setup with a 5 pound hydrotested tank, etc...


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmm I don't think I could get to Richmond to pick that up (this would be so much easier if I could afford to drive)

Thanks Pat


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jaguar said:


> Hmm I don't think I could get to Richmond to pick that up (this would be so much easier if I could afford to drive)
> 
> Thanks Pat


Pat ships.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

I know, the link that Diz posted said "pick up in Richmond"


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

oops I missed that....never hurts to ask though :bigsmile:


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

PM sent with the shipping quote


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you both 

bump


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Bump! Gotta get this tank in gear


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Bump... will buy regulator separate


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Bump... want to get my tank started already... lol


----------



## john59628 (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a fluval kit for sale, but I don't know how to get it to you. http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-fluval-co2-kit-29710/


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Jaguar said:


> I'm new to pressurized CO2 so I'm looking for my first rig to get me going and last a few years.
> 
> I'd like *at least a tank (5 or 10 lb) and a regulator*, bonus for additional stuff like a reactor/diffuser.
> 
> ...





john59628 said:


> *I have a fluval kit for sale*, but I don't know how to get it to you. http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-fluval-co2-kit-29710/


*I think he's looking for a much BIGGER setup.*


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

She  And yes, looking for a full size lol. I am mostly in for a nice regulator build now... probably going to buy a tank local.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

got my reg - Victor VTS-250C w/ a Burkert 6011 solenoid and a Fabco Air NV-55.

Still looking for a tank, will pay to have one shipped if it's reasonable, I think they have to be sent empty though I think Greyhound will take em.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jaguar said:


> got my reg - Victor VTS-250C w/ a Burkert 6011 solenoid and a Fabco Air NV-55.
> 
> Still looking for a tank, will pay to have one shipped if it's reasonable, I think they have to be sent empty though I think Greyhound will take em.


Just get it from any welding shop. No need to ship. KMS Tools in Kelowna should have 5, 10, 20, even 100 lbs ones.  KMS Tools - Locations & Contact

Edit: Wow, just noticed you spared no expense (almost). Why didn't you get the Ideal instead of the Fabco? Don't get me wrong the Fabco is a great valve as I have 3 of them, but with the clams you laid down for the Victor dual stage and the Burkert solenoid, you might as well have gone whole hog. Oh and by the way, if you ever want to see it, let me know. I drive through Kelowna regularly.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for the late response. I bought the reg prebuilt. Was $210 but I got dinged hard on a shipping mishap. Came in just under $300 after everything.

I have not actually bought a tank yet but I will be giving them a call tomorrow. Not sure how I'll be getting the cylinder home, I don't actually have a car... might be able to smuggle it on the bus in a large suit case or something. They wouldn't let me on if they saw it, even though every bus has a fire extinguisher right in the front. BC Transit (especially in Kelowna) has had some baaaaad stuff going down lately with the drivers.


----------

